# Bearded dragons and cat food?



## minky345 (Sep 1, 2007)

can bearded dragons eat cat food? ive heard people saying that they feed there water dragon on cat food as hes a fussy eater.


----------



## EMMAS ARK '82 (Aug 14, 2007)

i def wouldnt recommend it. Have never heard of it being fed to them and dont think it would be a v good substitute for crix/locusts and veg, and i wouldnt imagine cat food coming in these flavours!!! :lol2:


----------



## titch (Aug 9, 2006)

Please tell me this is a joke!!!! DO NOT FEED YOUR DRAGON CAT FOOD!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

IF a dragon goes down hill and stops eating...im talking possible death sort of scenario then SOMETIMES cat or dog food can be used to get as much fat and protien in them for every mouthfull you can get them to eat..
BUT ONLY IN THIS CASE...

A vet trip would coem before this anyway and he/she would no doubt advise CCF [critical care formula] supplemented with any additional ingredients specific to your animals needs before the use of cat and dog food came into play.

so virtually never under any circumstances really.


----------



## stinky_george (Apr 17, 2007)

Have you read the ingredients on cat food Its going to have added high levels of certain vits & minerials that maybe harmful to your bearded dragon


----------

